# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1С Управление Торговлей 11 методичка!!!!

## NIDA

Ищу методичку и самоучитель полный по 1С Управление торговлей 11 кто может поделитесь пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ищу методичку и самоучитель полный по 1С Управление торговлей 11 кто может поделитесь пожалуйста!!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H2sQ/HwC4sVEAr

----------

fragmail (08.02.2022), keh327 (12.07.2022), Mr. Vet (17.05.2022), NIDA (05.02.2022), partisan71 (27.04.2022), Primely (18.05.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022), Джеки5 (14.11.2022)

----------

